# A line of dialogue from a novel



## Fresie

Hi guys,


I need your help please!


An author I work with  included a Romanian phrase in his book but he's not a native Romanian  speaker. Could you please have a look and tell me if the phrase is  correct - grammar, spelling, word choice, etc? It's part of a Romanian  character's dialogue:

"Margo, vă rugăm naște copii afară. Și vă cer să stai acolo, de asemenea."

Thank you very much!

Fresie


----------



## irinet

Hi, 
Where is thaaat taken from? 
Very weird, more  like a Romanian 'shake' than a Romanian talk.


----------



## Fresie

irinet said:


> Hi,
> Where is thaaat taken from?
> Very weird, more  like a Romanian 'shake' than a Romanian talk.



Hi,

Thanks a lot! I think I know what it is!  I've just run it through GoogleTranslate and this is what I got back in English:

"Margo, please take the children outside and stay there with them, too."

I wonder if you (or anyone?) could be so kind to translate this English phrase into Romanian for me, please? The peasant speaker says it to his wife: he wants to discuss some secretive matters with his guests so he asks his wife to take the children out and stay outside with them.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## irinet

Fresie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot! I think I know what it is!  I've just run it through GoogleTranslate and this is what I got back in English:
> 
> "Margo, please take the children outside and stay there with them, too."



"Margo,  du,  te rog,  copiii afară și rămâi și tu cu ei".


----------



## farscape

I'm assuming the woman's name is Marga (which in that type of pharase would become Margo), not exactly a name you'd find everyday for a peasnt's wife. Now, if you give as more context, to be able to distinguish between farmer and peasant we could make it as authetic as possible.

Later,
.


----------



## Fresie

farscape said:


> I'm assuming the woman's name is Marga (which in that type of pharase would become Margo), not exactly a name you'd find everyday for a peasnt's wife. Now, if you give as more context, to be able to distinguish between farmer and peasant we could make it as authetic as possible.
> 
> Later,
> .



farscape, Irinet, thank you very much!!!

The backstory is: The time is around 1900. The speaker used to be a rich German merchant's son who fell in love with a Romanian peasant girl (Marga), got disinherited and moved to Romania to live in her fishing village near the Danube delta. In the above fragment, he's sitting in their cottage conspiring with a few other characters so he asks his wife to leave the room and take their curious children out, too.

I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## stormwatch

Fresie said:


> Hi guys,
> "Margo, vă rugăm naște copii afară. Și vă cer să stai acolo, de asemenea."
> Thank you very much!
> Fresie


You can tell very easily that he is not a Romanian speaker. What he said there means „_Margo, please, is having babies _(like in giving birth to them)_ outside. And I'm asking you to stay there, too_”.

Given the context you provided, he should (could) have said: „Margo, ieşi puţin cu copiii afară.” (means „_Margo, would you leave the room for a moment (together with the children)_ ?”


----------



## Fresie

*stormwatch*,  This is one of those mistakes a translator should avoid at all costs!!!

Thank you very much! I really appreciate your help.


----------

